# Critique Please =) - Dressage and jumping video



## galloping tide (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a riding video I made and i was wondering how my riding looks? 
I know I have many things to improve on and I am working on each day so please do not say anything nasty, constructive criticism is what I am after  

Thanks


----------



## AudreyMoore12 (Jul 5, 2009)

We all have our weaknesses. I don't know much about dressage but I think you look great! Good equitation for sure. You looked like you kinda got left behind on the first jump. And some jumps you look like you might need to release just a tad bit more. But other then that nice work!


----------



## galloping tide (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey thanks  
Yeah first jump horrible by horse and rider but thought it looked kool haha.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

i also don't know much about dressage but i know i love watching it. your video was really neat.


----------



## galloping tide (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

I loved your video...who did the music...awesome..
As for the dressage being that there was more jumping in the video I did not see any real major issue with your hand or your seat at all. Only one spot where maybe your elbows might be more tucked into your sides but other then that way cool...
Love your grey.....
You look good all the way around...do you do 3 day??
Half Pass


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Flatwork:

Less looking at what your horse is doing, more feeling what your horse is doing.

You are 'taking' contact instead of allowing the horse to 'seek' contact, therefore he/she is never quite in front of your leg and always a bit behind the aids. 

You ride your horse with the 'door closed' and 'downhill' instead of with the 'door open' and 'uphill'.

Jumping:

Wait a moment longer before the jump...you're almost always a touch ahead.

More sitting up prior to the jump and asking the horse to come under from behind. Most of the jumps are simply cantering to the jump...that's okay, until the fences get bigger and the courses more technical. You've got to be able to adjust your horse and ask for more engagement coming into the fences.

On landing, several times you pulled your hands 'back' and the horse's head popped up at the sudden pull back. The horse needs at least one more stride with it's head out. So, keep your hands forward for another stride before sitting up and taking them back.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

One thing I really noticed was that in a lot of the video it looked like you kept letting your heels come up. When you were stopped and stuff they were great but there were quite a few times when they were a little bit un-anchored, I noticed it the most in the cantering shots.

Otherwise you looked great! =)


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

You sit on a horse well, and you can do quite a bit with them. Now it is time for you to start learning the details of riding and how to really take a horse from the lower levels to the upper levels.
I really highly suggest some more technical coaching. At the level you are at, if you want to improve you are going to have to start shelling out more money for lessons with high level people. If you just want to cruise around at the lower levels then don't bother.

Good Luck!


----------



## galloping tide (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey everyone thanks 
Everything you guys have said I completely agree with.
I will post a new video with footage from feb this year+ when i get some more haha

I am wanting to hopefully event 1* and one day move up (one day lol) but am currently waiting to find the right horse who can help take me there.

I love how there is always room for improvement as I like to set a goal and reach it. I am going to start having regular lessons again once the funds pick up lol. 

Mercedes: everything you have said has hit everything i said I needed to work on right on the nail. I am starting to jump 3'6 - 4'3 a bit more now which really testing and doing some good with my riding, shortening and lengthening strides etc are more familiar to me now.

Once again thank you again  
Love having constructive criticism!


----------



## barefoot (Jun 11, 2009)

I noticed how you rode the down-bank: You stayed in your two-point, which your horse rode it fine, but if you were on another then you might not have had such luck. You should ride it as if you are landing from a jump - Secure in your seat and leaning back but giving rein. A green horse would have launched down the bank and you would have lost your balance - Granted, your horse rode it fine, but just mentioning for other times. 

Plus, your horse might have a bad landing down a bank someday and you won't be ready for it. On XC you should be ready for anything.


----------



## galloping tide (Jul 5, 2009)

barefoot said:


> I noticed how you rode the down-bank: You stayed in your two-point, which your horse rode it fine, but if you were on another then you might not have had such luck. You should ride it as if you are landing from a jump - Secure in your seat and leaning back but giving rein. A green horse would have launched down the bank and you would have lost your balance - Granted, your horse rode it fine, but just mentioning for other times.
> 
> Plus, your horse might have a bad landing down a bank someday and you won't be ready for it. On XC you should be ready for anything.


Hey there
Sorry for the late reply lol have been away. 
I know what you are saying, but I was just having a hoon on my old TB and yeah and I pt myself in a more of a defensive seat rather then 2 point or sitting back because the bank was only around 2'3 lol so tiny haha. When I ride down larger banks or younger horses etc I watch my seat much more (especially comming into water haha)


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

wow you look great just ittsy bittsy more of a release and you seem either in front or getting left behind a tad is the only things I really noticed (other than the fact that Im going to steal that bay you were riding )


----------



## galloping tide (Jul 5, 2009)

vbrill said:


> wow you look great just ittsy bittsy more of a release and you seem either in front or getting left behind a tad is the only things I really noticed (other than the fact that Im going to steal that bay you were riding )


Haha which bay lol there are in the video lol
There is the bay with no white markings in some of the dressage tests, hes a TB, there is the bay in some dressage tests with the two long socks she is a Dutch Warmblood and then there is my TB Mac which has his own bit in the video lol


----------



## vbrill (Jul 8, 2009)

> Haha which bay lol there are in the video lol
> There is the bay with no white markings in some of the dressage tests, hes a TB, there is the bay in some dressage tests with the two long socks she is a Dutch Warmblood and then there is my TB Mac which has his own bit in the video lol


haha all of them lol they are all beautiful


----------

